# Hi I am Marco from I don't even know!



## Marco (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi there everywhen I am Marco. I am an Italian composer however I am currently enrolled in the Berklee master program "scoring for film tv and videogame" and I will graduate in July. So I am about to relocate and I have no idea where.

I am passionate about scoring in general but I love videogames. I am good with implementation and game composition techniques. 

I hope to meet and talk with a lot of fellow composers.. 

Say hi without problems... I love people!! 

-m-


----------



## jneebz (Apr 16, 2019)

Welcome Marco


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 16, 2019)

welcome


----------



## whiskers (Apr 16, 2019)

ciao Macro!


----------



## Eugenic (Apr 19, 2019)

Benvenuto Marco.
I'm Italian too - although lived in London for several years and now back in my hometown for a bit.


----------



## Marco (Apr 20, 2019)

Eugenic said:


> Benvenuto Marco.
> I'm Italian too - although lived in London for several years and now back in my hometown for a bit.


Hey pal so cool to find another Italian here! Where do you live? I’ll be in London in a few weeks to rec in Air Studio :D such an exciting experience :D


----------



## Billy Palmer (Apr 20, 2019)

Marco said:


> Hey pal so cool to find another Italian here! Where do you live? I’ll be in London in a few weeks to rec in Air Studio :D such an exciting experience :D


Hi! Can you share what you'll be recording? Do you have a portfolio?


----------



## Marco (Apr 20, 2019)

William Palmer said:


> Hi! Can you share what you'll be recording? Do you have a portfolio?



Hey William Hi nice to meet you

I don't have anything ready for that recording already. It is part of my Berklee master actually is the final project. I am looking for a project to use that recording but people seem to be scared about such big instrumentation so I met a lot of "no thanks". Lol 

For the portfolio, I have something on my website if you wanna check it but I am working on a new one so I would suggest you to wait a few days =D 

I will send you my website link via PM 

-m-


----------



## Eugenic (Apr 23, 2019)

Marco said:


> Hey pal so cool to find another Italian here! Where do you live? I’ll be in London in a few weeks to rec in Air Studio :D such an exciting experience :D



Hiya mate - I'm in Pesaro. Rossini's place 
So cool that you get to record at Air Lyndhurst. Must be magic!
Buzz me if you get are around, we can definitely meet up!


----------



## Marco (Apr 25, 2019)

Cool town.. I know a bunch of people round there.. lovely place.. 
In Air we will be recording the final project of our master program. I haven’t found anything yet to score but this week I will probably go for a rescoring unfortunately....
Sure, Idk if I’ll be back to Italy soon, I will love to come and say hi..


----------

